# Editing Posts



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Has anyone else been having problems editing their posts recently? Whenever I try it of late the system seems to just crash on me. Is it a common problem or perhaps something cookie related that I'm just suffering with my computer?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've never had that problem; using Firefox.

* This is an edit bit: no crashing here.

** Another edit: I've not emptied cookies recently either, not since I was one of many with the login problem from a while ago.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Test
Test edit
Seems to be Ok for me.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Got to the point where I couldn't even post - kept coming up with an apparent internet connection problem, but only for this site. Deleting cookies seems to have rectified that though.


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Just hope ttf isn't going through a takeover like yorkshire divers it as ruined the forum


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ozwigan said:


> Just hope ttf isn't going through a takeover like yorkshire divers it as ruined the forum


You mean like the major take over which happened just under a year ago when this forum was sold?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's a reference to a diving site I'm also involved with. I mentioned Vertical Scope to the owner a few months back and he ended up selling the site to them. While we had a seamless transition here and are continuing exactly as we did before their membership are a bit different, and rather than just wait and see how things would turn out they immediately decided it was a portent of inevitable doom and just over a week after the sale the site is about to implode into a black hole of self-destruction.

Quite pointless, wholly unnecessary and a real shame.


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

No nem totally different


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm finding I'm regularly having to delete cookies just to post now. Anyone any ideas what the problem might be? It is just this site for me and no other forums.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How are you deleting cookies Mark?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> ozwigan said:
> 
> 
> > Just hope ttf isn't going through a takeover like yorkshire divers it as ruined the forum
> ...


I get the feeling that you slightly resent the sale of ttf nick? Is that why the ttoc forum was set up


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

John-H said:


> How are you deleting cookies Mark?


Using the 'Delelte Forum Cookies' at the bottom of the Board Index page.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > ozwigan said:
> ...


Not at all, as mark said above this place has carried on pretty much seamlessly.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mark Davies said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > How are you deleting cookies Mark?
> ...


That often doesn't work. See the sticky about deleting cookies in the browser directly:

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188

This will definitely delete the cookies but it will delete cookies for all other websites too so be prepared for that as it will mean re-typing in passwords etc. The alternative is to manually search for ttforum cookies and delete them but that's browser specific.


----------

